
One Employer Stuck a New Mom with a $898,984 Bill for Her Premature Baby - howard941
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-one-employer-stuck-a-new-mom-with-a-bill-for-her-premature-baby
======
BlameKaneda
"Dignity bills itself as the fifth-largest health system in the country...In
2018, the organization reported $6.6 billion in net assets and paid its CEO
$11.9 million in reportable compensation, according to tax filings. That same
year, more than two dozen Dignity executives earned more than $1 million in
compensation, records show.

Dignity is also a religious organization that says its mission is to further
“the healing ministry of Jesus.” Surely, Bard remembering thinking, they would
show her compassion.

Bard could see no way out. On Oct. 7, she posted a photograph of the $898,000
bill on Facebook. “When Dignity Health (the company I work for) screws you out
of your daughter’s insurance…” she wrote. A week later, ProPublica, which had
been flagged to Bard’s case while reporting about health insurance excesses,
contacted a Dignity media representative.

The next day, Bard got a call from the senior vice president of operations for
Dignity Southern California, who apologized and said she’d heard about the
situation from the organization’s media team and would help. Two days later,
Dignity added Sadie to the plan, retroactive to her birth date. It would cover
the bills. Dignity officials told ProPublica that they’d learned about Bard
through her Facebook post. Bard said she doubts Dignity would have reversed
course without the questions from ProPublica."

\---

Makes me think about those whose stories don't make it into the news.

~~~
croh
Hope you learned end of story. Dignity didn't reverse it.

